# Projektmanagement und Sonstiges



## Arwen (6. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich muß mir als Projektmanagerin gutes Basisiwssen in Java und Datenbanken aneignen, da ich demnächst noch mehr als jetzt in den IT-Projektmanagement Bereich einsteige, und ohne gutes Basiswissen auch keine solchen Projekte leiten kann. Könnt Ihr mir Tipps, Anregungen geben, wie ich das am Besten machen könnte? 

Was ich auch bräuchte, ist gutes Basiswissen über Softwareplanung. Auch hier könnte ich gut Tipps, Denkanstöße brauchen, wie ich am Besten einsteigen kann. Gerne auch als Buchtipps, oder Stichwörter, nach denen ich suchen kann, Links ...

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## frapo (6. Apr 2008)

Puh.. das ist ein weites Feld   :wink: ...

Ein paar Schlagworte betreffend Softwareplanung oder Vorgehensweise wären z.B: V-Model, Wasserfallmodell, Agile Programming, Extreme Programming.. Es gibt da unzählige und meiner Ansicht nach ist es immer gut zu wissen, was die Vorzüge und Hinkefüsse der jeweiligen 'Philosophien' sind. Gerade wenn es darum geht das richtige Verfahren für ein bestimmtes Projekt zu ermitteln.  

Was den Bereich Datenbanken und Java-Programmierung betrifft, bist du da schon vorbelastet? Kennst du bereits andere Programmiersprachen? 

Gruß,
frapo


----------



## Arwen (6. Apr 2008)

Halllo,



			
				frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Puh.. das ist ein weites Feld   :wink: ...
> 
> Ein paar Schlagworte betreffend Softwareplanung oder Vorgehensweise wären z.B: V-Model, Wasserfallmodell, Agile Programming, Extreme Programming.. Es gibt da unzählige und meiner Ansicht nach ist es immer gut zu wissen, was die Vorzüge und Hinkefüsse der jeweiligen 'Philosophien' sind. Gerade wenn es darum geht das richtige Verfahren für ein bestimmtes Projekt zu ermitteln.
> 
> Was den Bereich Datenbanken und Java-Programmierung betrifft, bist du da schon vorbelastet? Kennst du bereits andere Programmiersprachen?



ja, ich weiß dass es ein weites Feld ist ... Danke erst mal für die Schlagworte. Ja, ich bin schon vorbelastet was Datenbanken und Programmierung anbelangt, ich habe ein bischen Basiswissen in C++, VBA und Javascript, bin aber nie wirklich tief reingekommen, und bei Datenbanken habe ich SQL Kenntnisse, und ein bischen allgemeines Datenbankgrundwissen. 

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## frapo (6. Apr 2008)

Arwen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Halllo,
> ja, ich weiß dass es ein weites Feld ist ... Danke erst mal für die Schlagworte. Ja, ich bin schon vorbelastet was Datenbanken und Programmierung anbelangt, ich habe ein bischen Basiswissen in C++, VBA und Javascript, bin aber nie wirklich tief reingekommen, und bei Datenbanken habe ich SQL Kenntnisse, und ein bischen allgemeines Datenbankgrundwissen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Arwen



Hallöchen Arwen,

hm..es käme natürlich auch immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an: Möchte man selber mal dahin kommen richtig mitzuprogrammieren oder 'reicht' es einem mitzudiskutieren? Ich denke wenn man eine Referenz wie die      Java-Insel durchgearbeitet hat, kann man von einem Recht profundem, zumindest theoretischem, Java-Wissen sprechen.
Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an welcher Art die Projekte und zu erstellenden Anwendungen sein werden. Werden Technologien aus dem Bereich JavaEE verwendet? Das Themenfeld erscheint mir da ungleich komplexer.. ein erster Überblick könnte vielleicht  The JavaEE 5 Tutorial sein.

Gruß,
frapo


----------



## Arwen (6. Apr 2008)

Hallo frapo,



			
				frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallöchen Arwen,
> 
> hm..es käme natürlich auch immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an: Möchte man selber mal dahin kommen richtig mitzuprogrammieren oder 'reicht' es einem mitzudiskutieren? Ich denke wenn man eine Referenz wie die      Java-Insel durchgearbeitet hat, kann man von einem Recht profundem, zumindest theoretischem, Java-Wissen sprechen.
> Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an welcher Art die Projekte und zu erstellenden Anwendungen sein werden. Werden Technologien aus dem Bereich JavaEE verwendet? Das Themenfeld erscheint mir da ungleich komplexer.. ein erster Überblick könnte vielleicht  The JavaEE 5 Tutorial sein.
> ...



vielen Dank, die Informationen sind sehr hilfreich. Ich werde mir beides mal näher anschauen, dann hätte ich zumindest bezüglich Java schon mal eine vernünftige Grundlage. Eigentlich reicht es mir mitdiskutieren zu können, obwohl mir Programmieren auch Spaß macht. Ich werde mal sehen wie weit ich komme, und dann ggf. in den spezielleren Foren noch mal ausführlichere Fragen stellen. 

Für Tipps, Anregungen für Datenbanken und Softwareentwicklung (auch gerne mit Links) wäre ich Euch allen noch dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Arwen


----------



## frapo (6. Apr 2008)

Arwen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Tipps, Anregungen für Datenbanken und Softwareentwicklung (auch gerne mit Links) wäre ich Euch allen noch dankbar.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Arwen



Hallo Arwen,

bezgl. Datenbanken würde ich mir einfach mal eine geläufige herauspicken und mir diese mal etwas genauer ansehen. Als Beispiel würde ich hier einfach mal MySQL vorschlagen. Diese Datenbank ist bequem zu installieren (gleich welches OS du nutzt), außerdem ist sie gut dokumentiert MySQL - Dokumentantion. 

Klar, in der großem weiten Welt gibt es noch prominentere, gewichtigere Datenbanken wie Oracle, DB2 etc. aber ich denke mal zum Einstieg ist MySQL mehr als gut geeignet, gerade weil sie eben ein klein wenig leichtgewichtiger ist als die oben genannten.   

Gruß und viel Erfolg dir,
frapo


----------



## *Hendrik (7. Apr 2008)

Ist zwar kein reines Buch über Projektmanagement, aber vielleicht auch interessant: 
Software-Architekturen in Java (Buchtipp im Java-Magazin.)
Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Arwen (7. Apr 2008)

Vielen Dank! Ich werde mir sowohl MySQL wie auch dsa empfohlene Buch mal näher anschauen, gerade das Buch klingt sehr gut ... 

Viele Grüß, Arwen


----------

